# New Pics - August 27, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Aug27

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You have coturnix quail! My first one was named "Burt Bacharach" since the "cockadoodle" sound he made sounded like he was saying "Burt BACHarach! Burt BACHarach!"  I had some yellow ones too, they were all named Spongebob 1, Spongebob 2, Spongebob 3..... They are the cutest little birds and have such winning personalities.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Mary Jane,

The quail was found by Mission Viejo Animal Control and brought to me .. it's the only quail I have at the moment. Usually these birds are wild and crazy guys, but this one is pretty laid back .. nice bird to have here while I find it a home.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Terry, 


My goodness, such Tails there on those Pigeons..!


Wow!


And yes, the little Quail-bug is so cute...!


I love Quail, they have wonderful little voices and have quite a lot of language for themselves too...and "wacky" is right, or at least the ones I raised were...

I used to know a little bit of Quail, but is years now and faded...


"Lucas' sure looks like a sweetie..!


...and the blind Duck...oh golly...

Little Finch buddy...

Wow...

Big Hug...


Love,

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Very nice pictures of all these birds. You finally picked names for the two youngsters, Chessie and Aspen....very unique They look great and are such unique colours too.

Big chick and little chick are coming along very nicely as well, they are really cute and their pen looks very accommodating and comfy

A society finch, hmmm.....I'm wondering if this just might be the "missing link" in what creates a sparrow with white flight feathers. Is it possible that a society finch could/would breed with a house finch and therefore result in one such as yours?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Aspen and Chessie are really adorable. You have so many beautiful youngsters! I can't believe how big Opal and Onyx are and Cherub are, and they are quite stunning! 

I am glad the quail is mild mannered, and you can enjoy the bird, they are quite beautiful.

Your little scruffy is just as cute as can be. Little chick looks like he has grown a bit, and both must be impressed with their new home.

I'm glad Belinda is under your care, poor thing, are you keeping her or will she get another home?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, they are great pictures.

The big and little chick picture is my favorite (I immediately made it my desktop  ) closely followed by Cherub's.


I know I ask some dumb questions but with fantails, does the fan part come out of their back as it looks in one of the pictures. I have never seen one and had always thought it was just their tail feathers sticking up. Duh.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I know I ask some dumb questions but with fantails, does the fan part come out of their back as it looks in one of the pictures. I have never seen one and had always thought it was just their tail feathers sticking up. Duh.


Hi Maggie,

It is their tail feathers sticking up. The tail feathers of a fantail are referred to as erectile feathers. The feathers attach to the body of the bird like other pigeons, but they have many more feathers in their tail and are able to flip them up while the tail feathers of other birds extend straight out from the body. Fantails can and do also extend their tail feathers straight out, but most of the time they have them up.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks, Terry.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

What a beautiful collection of pigeons! Such nice coloring. Loved the quail too.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I still think that Aspen has the most gorgeous coloring! Chessie is a sweetie - someday he'll get the hang of that fantail.  Opal and Onyx have matured into such beautiful/handsome birds. All your birds looks in such wonderful condition and so relaxed. Cherub is so cute I don't know how you have time to do anything else but play with him!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Terry, the variety of creature critters you help never ceases to astound me!  

HUGS AND ALL THE BEST TO ONE AND ALL!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking everyone! I don't know if a society finch could breed with a sparrow or not .. I suppose it's possible. Given the terrible condition of Scruffy's feathers, I'm pretty sure the coloration is due to poor nutrition as a baby. Scruffy had been raised from a nubbin by some folks and then brought to me when .. heck, I don't remember why .. going out of town or no time or something .. anyway .. Scruffy is a most adorable and personable little bird that will eat just about anything you offer. I'm hoping that a varied diet and one with lots of good nutrition will result in a fully feathered little bird at some point. In any event, I don't think Scruffy is a candidate for release, so s/he is welcome here for the duration.

Little Chick is finally starting to grow a real tail .. couldn't get the little bugger to turn around to get a picture, though.

Belinda, the blind duck, will have a forever home with my friend, Kiem. She is a very sweet duck, so I've been dragging my feet about getting her down to Kiem's place. Kiem has several other blind ducks, so Belinda should be able to find some kindred souls there.

Aspen, Chessie, and Cherub truly are gorgeous young pigeons. Aspen is especially interesting as s/he seems to change colors right before your eyes depending on the light s/he is in. If any of you have seen Aspen trees and how the leaves seem to change color and shimmer in the wind, then you will understand why Aspen is Aspen ..

Terry


----------



## FuzzyPigeon (Jul 22, 2006)

AWEEEEEEEEEE They are all so adorable! Bless your heart for looking after them


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Lucas*

What's the story on Lucas?

I'd love to get a really OLD rescued cockatoo at some point in the future, when I'm home more often. They are such wonderful birds. I wish they were not bred or kept captive by anyone though... they're so hard to place. Hundreds of them need homes and they live forever.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mrflapper said:


> What's the story on Lucas?


Hi Tiff,

Lucas is a rescue bird also. Several years ago during the END epidemic, I ended up getting to know a lot of the local parrot people and had said that I would love to have a cockatoo at some point. Well, lo and behold, Lucas showed up in a parrot rescue network and was relayed down to So Cal from Nor Cal and was given to me. I was totally awed at this happening as the rescue network also provided a like new cage for Lucas and a travel cage (which he had destroyed before we even got home from Riverside .. about 40 miles  ).

Lucas had been kept in a dog crate in a barn for about 9 months before he got into the rescue network. This was due to his incredible and window rattling cockatoo screaming and squawking. The noise factor of a cockatoo is truly something to hear and reckon with. They are also very smart, very dexterous, playful, destructive, and can easily snap a wooden dowel with their very impressive bite. Not a bird for everyone nor one to be taken lightly .. they are very, very high maintenance birds. And, as you mentioned, they live for many, many decades. 

I had a couple of rough months in the beginning in learning how to care for and deal with Lucas, but it was well worth the effort. Hah! That sounds like I now have the upper hand in dealing with Lucas .. not true!

There are so very many of not only cockatoos but other big species of parrots in need of homes. I imagine there are several parrot rescues in your area that would love to place one of their birds with you when you are ready. 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Terry, you are amazing!


----------

